# Black Tank Nightmare



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

So yes this is first post have a new to me 05 sydney . 29 foot 5th wheel. Having and issue with black tank opening and closing. On this last trip it would not open or close . Kinda felt like the rod was badly bent or broken... it is all covered on the under side so could not really see much. Any suggestions and or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you just buy the trailer or is it just know starting to fail?

I'd find a dump station that is open 24 hours and go there very late...to avoid others coming in behind you.

Get connected....then cut the underbelly plastic so you can access the valve. Manually open/close. If you can simply swap the arm and be done..then great.

If not...then you need to spend a lot time cleaning the black tank (take hose to run into toilet) and then...ONCE CLEAN...you will need to remove the valve and replace. If you don't feel comfortable doing this, it might be a good idea to take it to a professional for repair.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

73rvhauler said:


> So yes this is first post have a new to me 05 sydney . 29 foot 5th wheel. Having and issue with black tank opening and closing. On this last trip it would not open or close . Kinda felt like the rod was badly bent or broken... it is all covered on the under side so could not really see much. Any suggestions and or help would be greatly appreciated.


We had a similar issue with our outback. I purchased a - Waste Valve Extension Rod Kit. The kit comes with a plastic handle and I opted to purchase a metal handle separately to make it more sturdy. You can pick one of these kits up on Amazon. Click here to take you to the ordering page on Amazon.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Many of the campers with the enclosed underbellies (like our Outbacks) have an extension rod installed on the valve body. The extension rods are threaded onto the valve assembly and are sometimes secured in place with a spring clip. You will need to look to see if you have a spring clip on yours or if there is something else that is catching on the underbelly when you try to pull the handle.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It may seem obvious but... be sure you can dump your black tank before you try any tank cleaning operation. If you have a full black water tank that won't drain the RV technician won't be very happy. You should be able to get the valve open with a strong pull on the handle. The handle screws into the valve body with a stand 1/4" National Pipe Thread (NPT). I threw out the aluminum extensions and used 1/4 " all thread and double nutted the ends so they don't fall out while traveling. That's an old toilet flush handle attached on the pull end. It seemed appropriate.


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

Well I am on my way back today with all the knowledge I gained from you folks this week. I will let you know the outcome layer today. Wish me luck hope for the best but I always expect the worst.


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

Well I am on my way back today with all the knowledge I gained from you folks this week. I will let you know the outcome layer today. Wish me luck hope for the best but I always expect the worst.


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

So what I have learned today... the aluminum rod bent and broke .... also someone left me a line clog . So off to buy a snake to free what lurks in there!


----------



## 73rvhauler (Jul 5, 2016)

Everything throughly flushed. Clog cleared. Now to but new rod kit I guess... something I did notice was the rod to the valve. These didn't look like they had threads . They where attached with a small cotter pin. My other 5th wheel a glufstream conquest. Had solid rods. Didn't think till now... but hopefully it is a threaded system...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A suggestion to prevent the rod from bending in the future. Add a piece of 1/2 emt plastic conduit over the rod from the valve to the side of the trailer frame. This will limit the amount of side flex the rod will move when you push it in with force to make sure it closes completely.


----------



## Mike M (Mar 22, 2014)

A suggestion to prevent the rod from bending in the future. Add a piece of 1/2 emt plastic conduit over the rod from the valve to the side of the trailer frame. This will limit the amount of side flex the rod will move when you push it in with force to make sure it closes completely.

Thanks CamperAndy. I'm not the original poster but I think this may help me with one of my issues. I'll give it a try.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you take a pic of the piece you added to prevent rod from bending?


----------

